# "Balance of Mind" for string quartet. Live recording, score



## Mantas Savickis

Hi everyone!

I would like to show you one of my pieces for string quartet. It's really simple, but this piece is the best way to show my music style. I composed this piece called almost two years ago. It's called "Balance of Mind". I composed it in 3 days  There are two performances/interpretations of this piece. The first one is performed by Lithuanian string quartet "Chordos". The second one performed by RNCM student quartet. Have a nice listening and say a few words what you think.

regards
Mantas Savickis


----------



## MJTTOMB

Really a gorgeous work. The colors are absolutely fantastic. Doing so much with so few notes is really quite an impressive achievement.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Colors? You have no colors except sadness...black is your color...this is desperation...you are helpless...close to suicide.

Are you young?

I'm sorry, who am I....I'm just giving you my perception. I am not smart...

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Rasa

Good show!

(not long enough to become tedious, one trap avoided)


----------



## jurianbai

sounds like real composer's string quartet. like it, the music keep you on concentration since the beginning notes.


----------



## Delicious Manager

You never disappoint. This is true string quartet music. It reminded me a little of the slow music of the Estonian composer Erkki-Sven Tüür (not a bad thing), while the arch-like structure brought to mind Arvo Pärt's _Silouan's Song_. I hope you have as bright a future ahead of you as your music suggests you should.


----------



## Aramis

Yes, this is splendid string quartet (though I dislike it's title) and Mantas Savickis is the only serious composer that ever shared his music on this forum - I won't be surprised hearing his name somewhere else in the future.


----------



## Rasa

Aramis said:


> Yes, this is splendid string quartet (though I dislike it's title) and Mantas Savickis is the only serious composer that ever shared his music on this forum - I won't be surprised hearing his name somewhere else in the future.


I concur....


----------



## Saturnus

Really good! I'd like to see more content though, those 5 minutes of your music got me really warmed up for something spectacular. I get the feeling that it's not finished, it needs a contrasting middle section (starting at the end of what you've already composed).
Your music reminds me of Gorecki or/and Gubaidulina, not in the way that you're copying them, but in the way that you're on a similar path and comparable in quality, which is a good thing.


----------



## qwerty

The simplicity makes this piece a masterpiece. We see how simple this piece is written, we are jealous and we know that it is very difficult to get at this kind of professional level. Congratulations!


----------



## chee_zee

I can understand getting RNCM to perform it, but how did you go about getting Chordos to perform it? That being said, this is nothing short of excellence, when held to any standards. the fact that it was composed in 3 days shows what emotion went into it, and yet it maintains a keen intellect. it's not 'showy virtuosity' either, good melody all around, and excellent motivic development to boot (didn't dwell on one thing too long like brahms, but didn't abandon development altogether either).

overall, the timbrel intricacies of a string quartet are handled nicely, obviously you can only do so much with a sad mood and a quartet comprised of the same family, not too monotone but you didn't randomly spurt about the tessitura for the 'sake of', either. If I could compose half as good a piece I'd be content as an artist. again, nothing short of amazing, you've garnered quite some level of skill my friend.


----------

